# Vetassess 2016



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Been almost 4 weeks, submitted documents for VETASSESS on 25th june under CSOL- Accommodation and Hotel Manager NEC (ANZCO-141999) with self calculated 65+ points including SS. 
Just wanted to know if anyone applying under same category.
If someone can enlighten me with states, as I can see online that for my ANZCO Sydney is crossed, as per my agent, if I score 80+ in PTE, I would be able to apply for Sydney else not. Well Darwin NT and Adelaide SA are 12months open for my profession. Any news on that?


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Whosoever is applying or have applied for VETASSESS in 2016, let's discuss the basic information about your profession and subclass you're applying for. 

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Need help for VETASSESS anyone ready to talk?

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Been almost 4 weeks, submitted documents for VETASSESS on 25th june under CSOL- Accommodation and Hotel Manager NEC (ANZCO-141999) with self calculated 65+ points including SS.
> Just wanted to know if anyone applying under same category.
> If someone can enlighten me with states, as I can see online that for my ANZCO Sydney is crossed, as per my agent, if I score 80+ in PTE, I would be able to apply for Sydney else not. Well Darwin NT and Adelaide SA are 12months open for my profession. Any news on that?



Hello Rohan,

Patient pays friend... don't be impatient.
I do have submitted my vetassess with 70 points on 21st July in ANZCO 221214, It says 12 weeks so just keep calm and hope for the best...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Hello Rohan,
> 
> Patient pays friend... don't be impatient.
> I do have submitted my vetassess with 70 points on 21st July in ANZCO 221214, It says 12 weeks so just keep calm and hope for the best...
> :fingerscrossed:


Hello Rohit,
Not being impatient brother. Just wanted to know few things, if I can apply for for Sydney or not. As Sydney is cross marked for my occupation. According to my agent if I score good in PTE, I would have chances to apply for Sydney too. Is that true?
Thanks

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hello Rohit,
> Not being impatient brother. Just wanted to know few things, if I can apply for for Sydney or not. As Sydney is cross marked for my occupation. According to my agent if I score good in PTE, I would have chances to apply for Sydney too. Is that true?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk




I don't think so according to my researches on anzsco... 
if your occupation is not on "CSOL" scoring even 90 won't help you, 
as the occupation is not required by that state. 
but once it is open for that particular state 
you may get it on priority basis as you will have better scores...(Invite criteria):welcome:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> I don't think so according to my researches on anzsco...
> if your occupation is not on "CSOL" scoring even 90 won't help you,
> as the occupation is not required by that state.
> but once it is open for that particular state
> you may get it on priority basis as you will have better scores...(Invite criteria):welcome:


Thanks for the info brother. 

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Most Welcome


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

It seems that your occupation has some demand only in these 2 states Northern Territory and South Australia. for more details check this link https://www.anzscosearch.com/141999 

FYI, I have assessed my qualification with Vetassess, and it took me exactly 12 weeks to receive my result. There was no communication in between the day of lodging and receiving the outcome. Waiting for that long period is so hard, especially when we don't receive any updates throughout the process. Nevertheless, we all have to go through this when our assessment authority is Vetassess. 

Best luck on your process.


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

mohfareh said:


> It seems that your occupation has some demand only in these 2 states Northern Territory and South Australia. for more details check this link https://www.anzscosearch.com/141999
> 
> FYI, I have assessed my qualification with Vetassess, and it took me exactly 12 weeks to receive my result. There was no communication in between the day of lodging and receiving the outcome. Waiting for that long period is so hard, especially when we don't receive any updates throughout the process. Nevertheless, we all have to go through this when our assessment authority is Vetassess.
> 
> Best luck on your process.


Yes, that's right. But matter of 2 years in one state, I'm sure I can handle that, plus those years be good to understand the way of life and culture in Oz. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for positive. Application: In Process
No contact with the employer yet. 

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vetassess plays the most important part, if I'm not wrong.
If VETASSESS is positive and your body is clean for medicals, if there any chance of rejection?

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Vetassess plays the most important part, if I'm not wrong.
> If VETASSESS is positive and your body is clean for medicals, if there any chance of rejection?
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk





I Guess vetassess clearance is most tiresome once you are done with it most of things move fast if you have better points 65+ inclusive of SS

medicals and funds are one aspect which can stop you...if not cleared though.:spit:



221214 - Internal Auditor
PTE Academics :- 15/03/2016 - (L-78, R-70, W-74, S-86) 
21/07/2016 - Vetassess Submitted and lodged


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> I Guess vetassess clearance is most tiresome once you are done with it most of things move fast if you have better points 65+ inclusive of SS
> 
> medicals and funds are one aspect which can stop you...if not cleared though.:spit:
> 
> ...


Your timeline states that u appeared for PTE before VETASSESS outcome. My agent asked me to prepare for PTE while waiting for the outcome. 
Medicals and funds won't be an issue. Let's hope for the best. 

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Your timeline states that u appeared for PTE before VETASSESS outcome. My agent asked me to prepare for PTE while waiting for the outcome.
> Medicals and funds won't be an issue. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk




Very True I cleared PTE-A prior to my assessment... 
I was advised by a friend of mine that you need to be perfect in English language
and more over I think it's better to clear hurdles which you know you can get stuck in or are scared of. I have seen people who are not able to clear IELTS or PTE even in 5 to 6 go... So I attempted and got clear in 1 go...

Appear for PTE-A as soon as possible and get over it...


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Very True I cleared PTE-A prior to my assessment...
> I was advised by a friend of mine that you need to be perfect in English language
> and more over I think it's better to clear hurdles which you know you can get stuck in or are scared of. I have seen people who are not able to clear IELTS or PTE even in 5 to 6 go... So I attempted and got clear in 1 go...
> 
> Appear for PTE-A as soon as possible and get over it...


I gave my IELTS last year for Canada and scored 7 overall, I don't think that I've to go for PTE anyway. IELTS is valid for 2-3 years. Required IELTS score for Northern Territory for my occupation (141999) is 6 overall. 
Wanted to ask one thing, how often does states change for any occupation?

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Ohh... good then, 
Did you not tell your agent about IELTS score validity and you still qualify for English, why is he asking to prepare for PTE.

I could not get the question about "state and occupation" you asked please rephrase it.


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Ohh... good then,
> Did you not tell your agent about IELTS score validity and you still qualify for English, why is he asking to prepare for PTE.
> 
> I could not get the question about "state and occupation" you asked please rephrase it.


He knows about my IELTS score, as he said if u want to qualify for Adelaide or sydney you need to score 80+ overall in PTE. 
How often does state change for occupation? For example, 6 months ago Sydney and Adelaide were open for 141999 with high demand and now just Darwin with high demand and Adelaide with low demand.

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay got it... If you mean to say that only 1 state is open for your occupation code and you are not sure of how long it may remain open...

Well in that case no one can guess the scenario or occupation ceiling, it depends on no of applicants invited. 

Also if applying in sub class 190, capping value does not count in it as it is state sponsored.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

High points will not make you eligible for any state if the occupation code is not open for that state...


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Who is your agent though... and which place are you from


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Who is your agent though... and which place are you from


It shows as orange tick for Adelaide, which means I need to score 80+, as mentioned on South Australia website too. 
I am from Delhi (East)

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

If orrange tick, that means occupation required for that state but with high points, if that's the case and you wanna go that particular state you should try for PTE...


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> If orrange tick, that means occupation required for that state but with high points, if that's the case and you wanna go that particular state you should try for PTE...


Yup

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear Rohan_87

Good evening. I am a new member here. Had followed yr tweets. Plz Let know your latest progress on Vetassess verification. I am planning to apply for Vetassess as an Illustrator 232412

Regards

Sunny (Weed)
Ludhiana, Punjab


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

weed said:


> Dear Rohan_87
> 
> Good evening. I am a new member here. Had followed yr tweets. Plz Let know your latest progress on Vetassess verification. I am planning to apply for Vetassess as an Illustrator 232412
> 
> ...


Hi sunny,

My application is still in process. No contact with the employer as of now. My application has entered 6th week, so 6 more weeks to go. I don't have enough patience. It's really hard to wait for the outcome. So till now VETASSESS did not contact any of my employer and no additional document needed. 

Read the news yesterday which said their will be a massive change in the SOL and CSOL list by July,17. Just for the information.

Regards,
Rohan

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

Bro july 17th has already phased out.


----------



## weed (Jul 25, 2016)

It seems lots of ppl leave expat forum in frustration without giving there final feedback on assessment.....lol


----------



## annasinenkaia (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I need your help. Tell me please, filling the application form, I have to choose a type of visa in the section 'Occupation'. If I'm going to submit 190 visa, I need to choose General Skilled Migration or Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme?
Thnak you for reply


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

annasinenkaia said:


> Hello everyone!
> I need your help. Tell me please, filling the application form, I have to choose a type of visa in the section 'Occupation'. If I'm going to submit 190 visa, I need to choose General Skilled Migration or Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme?
> Thnak you for reply




General Skilled Migration


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

weed said:


> Bro july 17th has already phased out.


Bro July, 2017


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Bro July, 2017


Hey Rohan...
Whats up..

Did you or your employer get a call or email form Vetassess...
what's the current status of your case, did the application changed to "In-Progress"

:music::gossip:


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Hey Rohan...
> Whats up..
> 
> Did you or your employer get a call or email form Vetassess...
> ...



Do you know anybody who has applied to vetassess with the same time lines...

:confused2:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Hey Rohan...
> Whats up..
> 
> Did you or your employer get a call or email form Vetassess...
> ...


Hey Rohit,

No contact with the employer yet and no email as such.
I submitted my application and paid $810 on 25th June, it said paid and lodged on 26th June and was in process on 28th June. 
No additional document required as of now. 
What's up with your case?

IELTS-7 overall
CSOL- 141999
VETASSESS applied on 25th June, 16
waiting for outcome.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey Rohan...


Same to same

No contact with the employer yet and no email as such.
I submitted my application and paid $810 on 21th July, it said submitted, 
24th July it said lodged 
and was in process on 27th July.
No additional document required as of now.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hey Rohit,
> 
> No contact with the employer yet and no email as such.
> I submitted my application and paid $810 on 25th June, it said paid and lodged on 26th June and was in process on 28th June.
> ...



There is this piece of info (derived from a scenario) I got from a site which can be of your use i guess... it would be surprise for you


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> There is this piece of info (derived from a scenario) I got from a site which can be of your use i guess... it would be surprise for you


What information?


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> What information?


See if you know about myimmitracker...
Your turn is about to come for vetassess assessment result (as per my readings and reasoning)

See there is this fellow leanne who got assessment result on 13th Aug who filled application on 09/06/2016...

So that means assessment till 9th june are taken care off... 
and yours is 25th June so keep your fingers crossed 
your assessment result is about to come in say 2 weeks...
:drum::drum:
:boom::boom:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> See if you know about myimmitracker...
> Your turn is about to come for vetassess assessment result (as per my readings and reasoning)
> 
> See there is this fellow leanne who got assessment result on 13th Aug who filled application on 09/06/2016...
> ...


Haha, that sounds good and terrifying at the same time. I wish it comes soon n positive and wish same for you too. 
And yes forgot to wish Happy Independence day buddy.  enjoy


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Haha, that sounds good and terrifying at the same time. I wish it comes soon n positive and wish same for you too.
> And yes forgot to wish Happy Independence day buddy.  enjoy



Best of Luck to you...
Wish you a very happy and wonderful happy independence day...


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> See if you know about myimmitracker...
> Your turn is about to come for vetassess assessment result (as per my readings and reasoning)
> 
> See there is this fellow leanne who got assessment result on 13th Aug who filled application on 09/06/2016...
> ...


Leanne got refused by VETASSESS, that's sad.
I've gone through myimmitracker, there are few people who got response within 50 days as well and few others got response after 120+ days. U never know.  

IELTS-7 overall
CSOL- 141999
VETASSESS applied on 25th June,16
waiting for outcome.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Leanne got refused by VETASSESS, that's sad.
> I've gone through myimmitracker, there are few people who got response within 50 days as well and few others got response after 120+ days. U never know.
> 
> IELTS-7 overall
> ...


Really sad to hear about Leanne... but yeah available statistics makes a lot of things clear though... wish you best of luck


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Really sad to hear about Leanne... but yeah available statistics makes a lot of things clear though... wish you best of luck


Thank you buddy 

IELTS-7 overall
CSOL- 141999
VETASSESS applied on 25th June,16
waiting for outcome.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Hii to all who have lodged their applications recently in 2016. I also have lodged my Application in July 25th 2016 and waiting for the result. Plzz post if anyone of you gt any call or email from Vetassess.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Hii to all who have lodged their applications recently in 2016. I also have lodged my Application in July 25th 2016 and waiting for the result. Plzz post if anyone of you gt any call or email from Vetassess.



No update yet still waiting outcome... I guess Rohan is due for out come soon...


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> No update yet still waiting outcome... I guess Rohan is due for out come soon...



Hey Rohan,

any update from vetassess on your application

What about 1st sep list is it out yet for sc 189


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Hey Rohan,
> 
> any update from vetassess on your application
> 
> What about 1st sep list is it out yet for sc 189


Hey Rohit,

No update buddy. Had a word with my agent, he says it's very rare that you get results before 12 weeks. If that's the case, my result would be coming out after 28th September. 
I've no idea about subclass 189. Are you under 189?


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Hii to all who have lodged their applications recently in 2016. I also have lodged my Application in July 25th 2016 and waiting for the result. Plzz post if anyone of you gt any call or email from Vetassess.


Hi,

No call or email as of now. I don't think there will be any checking with the employer now, as my application has already completed 9 weeks. And reference check happens when documents are incomplete or if they have any kind of doubt about your experience in the same industry. I've submitted my pay slips, bank statement, offer letter on company letterhead undersigned by my boss and his contact details, tax return slips. Haven't left anything in regards to my experience. So I don't think they'll contact any of my 3 employers.

IELTS-7 overall
CSOL- 141999
VETASSESS applied on 25th June,16
waiting for outcome.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No call or email as of now. I don't think there will be any checking with the employer now, as my application has already completed 9 weeks. And reference check happens when documents are incomplete or if they have any kind of doubt about your experience in the same industry. I've submitted my pay slips, bank statement, offer letter on company letterhead undersigned by my boss and his contact details, tax return slips. Haven't left anything in regards to my experience. So I don't think they'll contact any of my 3 employers.
> 
> ...



Yep seems so...its always better to submit all the documents at initial stage...
Best of luck waiting for your positive outcome... lane:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Yep seems so...its always better to submit all the documents at initial stage...
> Best of luck waiting for your positive outcome... lane:


Thank you rohit, hope you get positive outcome too. Bdw, where r u from?


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Thank you rohit, hope you get positive outcome too. Bdw, where r u from?


Thanks Buddy...

I am from central India capital city of Madhya Pradesh "Bhopal"


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Thanks Buddy...
> 
> I am from central India capital city of Madhya Pradesh "Bhopal"


Great.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey Rohan whats up...

Any update ??


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> Hey Rohan whats up...
> 
> Any update ??


Hey Rohit, 
You're behaving the same way I was when I started this forum. Lol
Have some patience boy, I'll tell you first when I'll get the result, as you're the first person to know apart from my family.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hey Rohit,
> You're behaving the same way I was when I started this forum. Lol
> Have some patience boy, I'll tell you first when I'll get the result, as you're the first person to know apart from my family.


sorry to have you bothered...


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> sorry to have you bothered...


No man not bothered at all. Don't be sorry.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

I think after lodging vetassess the thing we people think most of the time is ... will it be +ve?


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> I think after lodging vetassess the thing we people think most of the time is ... will it be +ve?


Yes you're right. Trust me I've lost my patience now. But as the VETASSESS website says 10-12 weeks, we have to wait for that amount of time too. So I'm just holding my horses till 28th September.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes that is what i too trying to do... but sometimes juz wants to make the clock fast


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Yes that is what i too trying to do... but sometimes juz wants to make the clock fast


hey Love..

whats ur time line and anzo


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

My anzco code is 242211- Vocational Educational Teacher
Vetassess Applied on 26th July 2016
IELTS Score 7 in Each
Waiting for Vetassess result:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> My anzco code is 242211- Vocational Educational Teacher
> Vetassess Applied on 26th July 2016
> IELTS Score 7 in Each
> Waiting for Vetassess result:fingerscrossed:


 :thumb:


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> :thumb:


Thanks & What is your status in all this ?


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Thanks & What is your status in all this ?


Anzo Internal Auditor
applied july 21st 2016
waiting outcome


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok means we all are on the same boat with juz a difference of some days .


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Ok means we all are on the same boat with juz a difference of some days .


Exactly love man, bdw what's your name?


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Exactly love man, bdw what's your name?


yep :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

rohitimmi said:


> yep :fingerscrossed:


I'm sorry but it makes me feel gay or uncomfortable to call you Love man.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Its Lovejeet


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Its Lovejeet


Good name Lovejeet. Thank you


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Good name Lovejeet. Thank you


you are welcome


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d



love_man said:


> you are welcome


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> My anzco code is 242211- Vocational Educational Teacher
> Vetassess Applied on 26th July 2016
> IELTS Score 7 in Each
> Waiting for Vetassess result:fingerscrossed:


That's really good, you've Darwin and Melbourne open for your code and Adelaide with 80+. 
So which city would you prefer to live in?


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

Dear Rohit and Rohan,
i am looking to apply for vetassess and have not involved migration agent. i would like to get your help for preparing statement of service / statutary declaration and other documents listed on the check-list it would be great if you guys can help . can ping me at <*SNIP*> ?
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

muthugovind said:


> Dear Rohit and Rohan,
> i am looking to apply for vetassess and have not involved migration agent. i would like to get your help for preparing statement of service / statutary declaration and other documents listed on the check-list it would be great if you guys can help . can ping me at <*SNIP*> ?
> *
> Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Hi Govind,

I think Rohit would be of great help here, as my application is submitted by my agent. Though I've all the knowledge about documents that you need to submit.


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

hi Rohan, would yo umind sharing the list of documents you submitted for vetassess. and any stataement of service ref letter. since you have agent i think the ref would be really good.


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

muthugovind said:


> hi Rohan, would yo umind sharing the list of documents you submitted for vetassess. and any stataement of service ref letter. since you have agent i think the ref would be really good.


Hi Govind,
List of Documents for STAGE I processed through VETASSESS

List of Required Documents

1. Photograph

One recent Passport size photograph (other sizes are not acceptable). 35*45mm white 

background. The photograph does not need to be certified.

2. Proof of identity

Birth certificate or passport 

(Passport page must show applicant name, photo and date of birth).

3. Change of name

If applicable, evidence of change of name is required. (Sample Attached) 

4. Qualification award certificate

• Applicant’s Qualifications Certificate and transcripts (Transcripts must show subjects 

studied and marks/ grades awarded in the original language.

• If this is unavailable, a statement of completion from the academic registrar may be 

accepted in lieu.

6. Employment evidence

• Job contacts

• Offer letter

• Appointment Letter

• Appraisal Letter

• Pay slips and other relevant information that demonstrates employment) Like Bank 

Statement etc.

• Applicant’s Evidence of Work Experience:- 

o Notarized photocopies of Appointment Letters / Experience Certificates for all 

jobs
• I.T.R. Maximum.

• Form-16 maximum.

• Applicant’s Bank Statements (One Year).

• Declaration 10% GST exemption. (Sample Attached) 

Every Experience Certificate must have the following: (Most Important)

• Date of Issue of the Experience Certificate (NOT MORE THAN 3 MONTHS OLD)..

• Full time Permanent employee and working hours… and days like Monday to Friday or 

Saturday

• Your designation. 

• Your period of work i.e. date of joining and date of leaving the job. Please note in 

Case of current experience certificate the date of leaving should be ‘TILL DATE’

Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the 

nominated occupation. (Specimen Job duties attached)

• Experience Certificate must mention current salary drawn by you.(optional)

• Experience Certificate must have the name & Designation of the signing official

Please note that you are required to provide an Organizational Chart (on company letterhead) 

highlighting your duties, if nominating a managerial occupation.


And yes do not submit screenshots and photos of the documents.

Lemme know if u need any help.


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

Dear Rohit, thank you very much for your reply. documents 1- 5 are straightforward. for employment evidence I do not understand few things listed as ITR etc and vetassess says I need to submit statutary declaration or statement of service. I sure there are certain intricate points to be considered while preparing them. would I get a asmaple for employment evidence? your msg says sample attached but I do not know here to find it. can you send me a private msg so I can get in touch with you plz.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hi Govind,
> List of Documents for STAGE I processed through VETASSESS
> 
> List of Required Documents
> ...



this covers every thing three cheers to Rohan


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

muthugovind said:


> Dear Rohit, thank you very much for your reply. documents 1- 5 are straightforward. for employment evidence I do not understand few things listed as ITR etc and vetassess says I need to submit statutary declaration or statement of service. I sure there are certain intricate points to be considered while preparing them. would I get a asmaple for employment evidence? your msg says sample attached but I do not know here to find it. can you send me a private msg so I can get in touch with you plz.


Govind my name is Rohan not Rohit.


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

muthugovind said:


> Dear Rohit, thank you very much for your reply. documents 1- 5 are straightforward. for employment evidence I do not understand few things listed as ITR etc and vetassess says I need to submit statutary declaration or statement of service. I sure there are certain intricate points to be considered while preparing them. would I get a asmaple for employment evidence? your msg says sample attached but I do not know here to find it. can you send me a private msg so I can get in touch with you plz.


Statuary declaration only if you cannot submit reference letter from your bosses or HR, Sample not possible as it will effect original case though it should contain job responsibilities and all the details of works you performed under your designation dually signed by authorities, "notary not required"


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

layball:



Rohan_87 said:


> Govind my name is Rohan not Rohit.


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Govind you're not yet allowed to receive private message.


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

okay i dont know what should i do to get private msg access Rohan. i am not able to post my gmail id also here


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

muthugovind said:


> okay i dont know what should i do to get private msg access Rohan. i am not able to post my gmail id also here


Govind since you've just joined the forum community, it will take few hours to gain access of private message.


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

Rohan i think i sent you a private msg


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

muthugovind said:


> Rohan i think i sent you a private msg


Rohit and Govind 
Add my number, send me a message, I'll make a WhatsApp group.
Check your inbox.


----------



## saket.malik (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey all .. how is everyone doing here.... 
Rohan I believe you are also from hospitality background..... I have applied for Hotel or Motel Manager. ANZSCO 141311...... 
I have read your posts and I see that initially you were worried about your job code not available in NSW .... Although my job code is available in NSW but I have learned that NSW is not giving any invites since last 5 to 6 months..... So its ok no need to be sad about.


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

saket.malik said:


> Hey all .. how is everyone doing here....
> Rohan I believe you are also from hospitality background..... I have applied for Hotel or Motel Manager. ANZSCO 141311......
> I have read your posts and I see that initially you were worried about your job code not available in NSW .... Although my job code is available in NSW but I have learned that NSW is not giving any invites since last 5 to 6 months..... So its ok no need to be sad about.


Hi Saket,
Hope you're doing well. Well my ANZSCO is 141999 ( accommodation and hospitality manager nec) and this occupation is not open for NSW, it's only open for Darwin and Adelaide. Tough I've now made up my mind for Adelaide by watching videos and googling about the crime rate as compared to Sydney. And most of the Aussies love Adelaide, so it's all cool.


----------



## saket.malik (Sep 14, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hi Saket,
> Hope you're doing well. Well my ANZSCO is 141999 ( accommodation and hospitality manager nec) and this occupation is not open for NSW, it's only open for Darwin and Adelaide. Tough I've now made up my mind for Adelaide by watching videos and googling about the crime rate as compared to Sydney. And most of the Aussies love Adelaide, so it's all cool.


Main business of revenue generation in Northern Territory (Darwin) is hospitality. it is closest to Philippines. Therefore, i think, probability of getting a hospitality related job would be higher as compared to SA (Adelaide). Moreover, I have read somewhere that unemployment rate is highest in Adelaide.

Could you please throw some light, how and why are you choosing Adelaide over Darwin. ....... The reason why i am asking you this is because I am in a situation where I have to make a choice between the two places. Your reasons might help me making my decision.


----------



## Sukhi Sandhu (May 12, 2016)

saket.malik said:


> Main business of revenue generation in Northern Territory (Darwin) is hospitality. it is closest to Philippines. Therefore, i think, probability of getting a hospitality related job would be higher as compared to SA (Adelaide). Moreover, I have read somewhere that unemployment rate is highest in Adelaide.
> 
> Could you please throw some light, how and why are you choosing Adelaide over Darwin. ....... The reason why i am asking you this is because I am in a situation where I have to make a choice between the two places. Your reasons might help me making my decision.


Guys,
Though I have applied under different category for NT. But was in Darwin for a couple of weeks for a visit. Let me tell you something, for immigrants there is no place like Darwin, its pretty chilled out, PLENTY of (hospitality) jobs ,you will get one in 15 days for sure. I would recommend Darwin as you will get the job in your nominated occupation and don't even worry to do the odd jobs to survive.


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sukhi Sandhu said:


> Guys,
> Though I have applied under different category for NT. But was in Darwin for a couple of weeks for a visit. Let me tell you something, for immigrants there is no place like Darwin, its pretty chilled out, PLENTY of (hospitality) jobs ,you will get one in 15 days for sure. I would recommend Darwin as you will get the job in your nominated occupation and don't even worry to do the odd jobs to survive.


Hi sukhi and Saket,
I chose Adelaide over Darwin because of its beauty, cold weather and its less expensive. As far as jobs are concerned, there are more 5 star hotels in Adelaide, though I'm unsure about job opportunities in SA. Major reason for opting Adelaide is its colder and cheaper than Darwin. 
Darwin seems pretty laid back and expensive. Adelaide has cheap rentals, cheap utility bills.
What do u guys suggest?


----------



## saket.malik (Sep 14, 2016)

My no. Is <SNIP> in case u r planning to make a whatsapp group with same job code
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

saket.malik said:


> My no. Is <SNIP> in case u r planning to make a whatsapp group with same job code
> *
> Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Hi Saket you can private message me your number. I've made the VETASSESS group, but it's a group where people can help each other with Vetassess related queries. As finding people with same ANZSCO code won't be possible. If you're okay with that, I'll add you in that group.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> That's really good, you've Darwin and Melbourne open for your code and Adelaide with 80+.
> So which city would you prefer to live in?


I am interested in Adelaide due to its beauty and have a close friend there. That's why it is a preference rest upon vetassess outcome:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> I am interested in Adelaide due to its beauty and have a close friend there. That's why it is a preference rest upon vetassess outcome:fingerscrossed:


Same here Lovejeet, good weather, less crime compared to Sydney and Melbourne, less expensive, beautiful city and less rent.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Same here Lovejeet, good weather, less crime compared to Sydney and Melbourne, less expensive, beautiful city and less rent.


Yes my friend has also told me all these things.. I think it is you who will get vetassess result first


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hi sukhi and Saket,
> I chose Adelaide over Darwin because of its beauty, cold weather and its less expensive. As far as jobs are concerned, there are more 5 star hotels in Adelaide, though I'm unsure about job opportunities in SA. Major reason for opting Adelaide is its colder and cheaper than Darwin.
> Darwin seems pretty laid back and expensive. Adelaide has cheap rentals, cheap utility bills.
> What do u guys suggest?



hello rohan ! I would choose SA too as the place is not as crowded as more developed areas like Sydney or perth. however SA is not accepting internal auditors, so I settled for NSW.

good luck !


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> hello rohan ! I would choose SA too as the place is not as crowded as more developed areas like Sydney or perth. however SA is not accepting internal auditors, so I settled for NSW.
> 
> good luck !


Its a matter of 2 years, for me if Darwin has more opportunity in my field, I would choose Darwin. We can always choose to stay in city we like after 2 years right. By that time we'll also get used to Australian culture and DoS and Don's. 
Let's wait for the outcome first, our hopes are too high at the moment. lol
It's my last chance, if not, have to work in India for good.
Cheers


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey Rohan. Have you got any reply from Vetassess?


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Hey Rohan. Have you got any reply from Vetassess?


Hi Lovejeet,
No reply as of now. I've mailed VETASSESS. Waiting.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hi Lovejeet,
> No reply as of now. I've mailed VETASSESS. Waiting.


OK.. Best of luck. Wish a positive assessment for you ray:


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> OK.. Best of luck. Wish a positive assessment for you ray:


Same to you brother. My application has already completed 12 weeks and I've mailed them. I'm also keeping a track on my immigration tracker website to predict the outcome. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

One of known applied for Vetassess as a Marketing specialist on 30th of June, received a positive assessment. Any update from anyone else?


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> One of known applied for Vetassess as a Marketing specialist on 30th of June, received a positive assessment. Any update from anyone else?


Hey Lovejeet,
No update yet, it's frustrating now. I applied on 28th June. Had a word with my agent, according to him case differs occupation to occupation. There are people who receive the outcome in 1-2 months time and some have to wait for 4-5 months.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Hey Lovejeet,
> No update yet, it's frustrating now. I applied on 28th June. Had a word with my agent, according to him case differs occupation to occupation. There are people who receive the outcome in 1-2 months time and some have to wait for 4-5 months.


Ok..I guess, It gets more irritating to wait after three months. They shouldn't take this much time...May i know who is your agent?


----------



## Rohan_87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Love_Man said:


> Ok..I guess, It gets more irritating to wait after three months. They shouldn't take this much time...May i know who is your agent?


Immigration Xperts Noida


----------



## Nibq (Oct 13, 2016)

*Hotel/Motel Manager NT*

Good day
Im new to this forum and saw your posts about job availability in Darwin in the hospitality industry. Would Hotel/Motel manager be on the NT occupation list or is it only on NSW list.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Love_Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey friends.. have a good news to share. Today i got my Vetassess result and it is Positive :music: I applied on 26th July. Hey Rohan have you gt any news??


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello !

follow the link

https://www.anzscosearch.com

search with your ANZSCO Code and you will get the complete details current state eligibility 





Nibq said:


> Good day
> Im new to this forum and saw your posts about job availability in Darwin in the hospitality industry. Would Hotel/Motel manager be on the NT occupation list or is it only on NSW list.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## chirufairbug (Apr 6, 2016)

Rohan_87 said:


> Yes, that's right. But matter of 2 years in one state, I'm sure I can handle that, plus those years be good to understand the way of life and culture in Oz.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for positive. Application: In Process
> No contact with the employer yet.
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


Do vetassess takes 12 weeks for all the professions/qualification, as my occupation also falls under it?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

mohfareh said:


> It seems that your occupation has some demand only in these 2 states Northern Territory and South Australia. for more details check this link https://www.anzscosearch.com/141999
> 
> FYI, I have assessed my qualification with Vetassess, and it took me exactly 12 weeks to receive my result. There was no communication in between the day of lodging and receiving the outcome. Waiting for that long period is so hard, especially when we don't receive any updates throughout the process. Nevertheless, we all have to go through this when our assessment authority is Vetassess.
> 
> Best luck on your process.


Hi mohfareh,

How long did you practise for PTE since your Ielts scores were quite good except for writing?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## chirufairbug (Apr 6, 2016)

*About PTE*

What point is considered of outside-australia bachelor degree in point test and what marks should be obtained to get 20 points(supreme english proficiency) in PTE in subclass-189 point test


----------



## OGEESTI (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi my good people,

Please i need an urgent help, i applied for assessment with Vetassess and got a negative response earlier this month, Now i want to nominate another occupation which is being accessed by them and the job description also fit my current job descriptions, am i free to apply to be assessed on another occupation different from the previous one i was assessed as i did not include this job description to the previous letter i sent to them, i only selected the descriptions that fit the previous occupation i selected, please advise me if i should go ahead and apply for a new assessment as they still have my previous submitted document, the only thing that will change is that i will add the current job description to my company letter


----------



## chirufairbug (Apr 6, 2016)

OGEESTI said:


> Hi my good people,
> 
> Please i need an urgent help, i applied for assessment with Vetassess and got a negative response earlier this month, Now i want to nominate another occupation which is being accessed by them and the job description also fit my current job descriptions, am i free to apply to be assessed on another occupation different from the previous one i was assessed as i did not include this job description to the previous letter i sent to them, i only selected the descriptions that fit the previous occupation i selected, please advise me if i should go ahead and apply for a new assessment as they still have my previous submitted document, the only thing that will change is that i will add the current job description to my company letter


Which occupation have you mentioned in the previous assessment. Can you please specify that for general information?


----------



## OGEESTI (Sep 16, 2016)

chirufairbug said:


> Which occupation have you mentioned in the previous assessment. Can you please specify that for general information?


Hi Chirufairbug,
Thank you for your response and concern.

I applied for Welfare Centre Manager as i am the welfare manager and event coordinator in my organisation. My degree (English Language and Literature) was asseses below AUS degree and not relevant to the selected occupation and the events i organize are not for people with disabilities and not relevant to the selected occupation.

Now i want to choose Equipment Hire Manager as i also handle the rental services which my organisation is into,but my concern is that in my previous summited Statement of service i did not include any job description for rental as i selected only my job description related to Welfare manager only, but now i want to reapply because my education qualification meets the Equipment Hire manager and the Job description is also what i do.

Please should i go ahead and reapply, as i cannot contact my CO because it was only name that i saw on the outcome letter but no email except Vetasses email address.


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello Rohan !

have you heard from VETASSESS on your Assessment, please Update 




Rohan_87 said:


> Immigration Xperts Noida


----------

